# seeheim h2o trails



## Krawall (25. September 2009)

Hi. Weiss jmd wie man zu den Trails in Seeheim kommt? Finde im Netz leider nichts. Möchte aber gern mit nem Kumpel der recht gut fährt da mal hin. Thx im Vorraus!


----------



## wartool (25. September 2009)

jeder, der hier ne Antwort gibt, die Sinn macht gehört geteert und gefedert!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr-Lambo (26. September 2009)

www.bikeparkmap.de


----------



## Tilman (30. September 2009)

Krawall schrieb:


> Hi. Weiss jmd wie man zu den Trails in Seeheim kommt? Finde im Netz leider nichts. Möchte aber gern mit nem Kumpel der recht gut fährt da mal hin. Thx im Vorraus!



....ausgesprochen geeignet, um das Arbeitsklima in Sachen "Rinne" zu belasten!


----------



## mr-Lambo (30. September 2009)

Ähm... Sorry Tillman

aber wie meinst Du das?

Bzw. was haben die H²O-Trails, ein Dirt-Spot, mit der Legalisierung der Rinne zu tun?

Vor noch einem Monat wurde im Forum Werbung für einen Contest gemacht und nun wird hier getan, als sei das Top Secret.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=414878

Ich habe mich schon über den Einwurf von Wartool gewundert? 

Jungs, bleibt mal aufm Teppich


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Oktober 2009)

immer wieder schön von tilman zu lesen...


----------



## Eggbuster (5. Oktober 2009)

Die Trails sind ja wohl hoch offiziell, wo soll da ein Problem bestehen? 

Eventuelle Missverständnisse?


----------



## underdog01 (11. Juni 2011)

*ausgrab* 

gibt es die H2O Trails noch?


----------

